# Ariens bucket rust



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

It's been a quiet winter here in CT. Haven't used the blower but once. I was looking it over today and found some rust in the impeller area. I think I went over the lawn and got some rocks in there which got under the impeller and scrapped some deep gouges that have started to rust. 

What do you guys think I should do here to ensure I don't rust holes in the thing? It is only 3 yrs old and I was hoping to have it last MANY years. 

Am I crazy for being pissed off? Can't have anything nice I guess!

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont even worry about it. minor surface rust like that is normal


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rust? Rust? Rust? Forget about it. You may be dead before that rusts through. If you are concerned, when warm weather hits, not a warm day, use rough sandpaper, Dremel tool, hit the rust, use Rust-Oleum, then an oil based metal paint. It has to be oil based or another petroleum solvent.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/00008500?gclid=cj0keqiawrbebrdqxqzmsrtgmogbeiqaese6zv0f6icubugyhmcmknwciudcsv9hi3gbwxo45mw6xn8aasfk8p8haq


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

There are probably machines on showroom floors with less rust than yours. LOL

You have little to worry about. Sleep tight tonight.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Agreed. Nothing to worry about. In 10 years you can sand it down and touch it up.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would use POR 15 instead of Rustoleum and lightly sand first to get all the loose rust. Make sure to wear rubbber gloves when doing it because if you get any on your hands you will be wearing it for about 3 days or more. I touch up my cars underbody each year with it and it really works well to stop the rust.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I know this is going to sound like a wise guy reply and... it is not meant that way but... get used to it. And the sooner you do, the better off you will feel. Pretty much every time you take in a stone, rock or anything hard that will cross over and through this area, it is going to get scratched up. I have repaired this area on my machine about 4 times now and just about every first snow of the season, I take in a piece of road and it scratches the **** out of the area. And this is after every fall of sweeping up the gutter between my house and the two neighbors down from the plow direction. 

But over this past summer, the city did do a whole patch job on my next door neighbors gutter so maybe this year will be different and better. But as of yet, I haven't used my machine this season.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reassuring advice. I guess I went of the reservation a little 

I just like to take care of my stuff, especially when paying $1600 for something. Although, I got to tell you, I would love to have someone buy this one off me and I would upgrade to the fuel injected engine.


----------

